# Περί λογοκλοπής ο λόγος



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 4, 2014)

*ΛΟΓΟΚΛΟΠΗ — Ο κλέψας του κλέψαντος*

Οι υποθέσεις «κλοπής» μεταξύ συγγραφέων, ερευνητών και ιστορικών θα μπορούσαν να αποτελούν υλικό για αστυνομικό μυθιστόρημα του Μανουέλ Βάθκεθ Μονταλμπάν. Άλλωστε, σύμφωνα με μια παλιότερη καταγγελία εντός του σιναφιού, και αυτός έχει πέσει θύμα από Έλληνα «συνάδελφο».

του Juvenalis

Mundus vult decipi, ergo decipiatur. Ο κόσμος επιθυμεί να εξαπατηθεί, άφησέ τον λοιπόν να εξαπατηθεί. Η φράση του Ρωμαίου συγγραφέα Γάιου Πετρώνιου, που έζησε λίγο μετά τον Χριστό, είναι ενδεικτική μιας κυνικής νοοτροπίας που κατακλύζει τον κόσμο αρκετών Ελλήνων λογίων.

Ήδη θα αναρωτιέστε τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Θέλει να πει ότι καθ’ όλα αξιοσέβαστοι άνθρωποι, με λαμπρές ακαδημαϊκές περγαμηνές, καθηγητές, ακαδημαϊκοί, έχουν συλληφθεί να κλέπτουν οπώρας —τουτέστιν τον πνευματικό, ερευνητικό ή δημιουργικό κόπο άλλων. Πρόσωπα που συχνά περιβάλλονται τον μανδύα κηνσόρων αποδεικνύονται αδύναμα μπροστά στο δέλεαρ ενός επιπλέον credit ... Ματαιοδοξία; Πιθανόν. Αλλά επενδεδυμένη κυνισμό και περιφρόνηση αρχών. Κι όταν, αν, αποκαλυφθεί η λαθροχειρία, οι ίδιοι αυτοί άνθρωποι καταφέρνουν να βρίσκονται και από πάνω. Μετερχόμενοι είτε των σχέσεών τους είτε της εξουσίας τους, οχυρωνόμενοι στην αμνησία που ως κουρνιαχτός επικάθηται επί του δημοσίου λόγου, συνεχίζουν να παίζουν τον ίδιο ρόλο. Έχοντας επιστρέψει προσφάτως από ένα ακαδημαϊκό σαββατικόν διαρκείας ενός έτους, συναντήθηκα τις προάλλες με νεαρούς μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές παιδαγωγικού τμήματος. Μιλήσαμε για τις εργασίες τους και με έκπληξή μου άκουσα ότι η κυρίαρχη τάση είναι να αναζητάς στην πανεπιστημιακή βιβλιοθήκη παλαιότερες εργασίες παλαιότερων μεταπτυχιακών τις οποίες, είτε παραφράζοντάς τες είτε και παραθέτοντάς τες αυτούσιες, παίρνεις με ασφάλεια το πολυπόθητο χαρτί. Με τη μικρότερη προσπάθεια.

*Η κουλτούρα της αντιγραφής*

Είναι γεγονός λοιπόν ότι στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο ανθεί η κουλτούρα της αντιγραφής. Οικειοποιείσαι τη δουλειά άλλου, την παρουσιάζεις για δική σου, «ξεχνώντας» όλως τυχαίως ασφαλώς τον υπομνηματισμό και τις παραπομπές. Καμιά φορά αντιγράφεις «από τα ξένα» (αν δύνασαι να διαβάσεις κάτι στα ξένα και να το μεταφέρεις στα δικά μας), αλλά δεν είναι ασύνηθες να «μεταφράζεις» και από τα δικά μας. Πολύ πρόσφατα, παράγων του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου, με επιθυμία παρεμβάσεως στη δημόσια ζωή και αντιμνημονιακή ρητορική, προκειμένου να προαχθεί, είχε αντιγράψει σχεδόν ολόκληρο προγενέστερο βιβλίο επιστημολογίας συναδέλφου του. Η υπόθεση θα κατέληγε στα αστικά δικαστήρια, ώσπου ο κλέψας οπώρας προσέπεσε γονυπετής στους πόδας των κατόχων του πρωτοτύπου και των δικηγόρων τους. Εκείνοι τον λυπήθηκαν, εκείνος απέσυρε το βιβλίο, αλλά κέρδισε την προαγωγή —ίσως με ένα άλλο βιβλίο, που έγραψε γρήγορα, προφανώς θεία εμπνεύσει. Σημασία έχει ότι ο προαχθείς συνεχίζει να αρθρογραφεί εναντίον των μεταρρυθμίσεων και του βάρβαρου Μνημονίου.

Αλλά σε μια χώρα όπου η κουλτούρα της αναγραφής κυριαρχεί σε όλα τα επίπεδα της εκπαίδευσης είναι προφανές ότι δίδεται η δυνατότητα της διασταύρωσης και προβολής περιπτώσεων, η αντιγραφική μέθοδος των οποίων έχει διαρρεύσει. Οι κλέπται πνευματικών οπωρών είναι αρκετοί —και έχουν ονοματεπώνυμο.

Τις περιπτώσεις δε ορισμένων εξ αυτών συγκέντρωσε προσφάτως το περιοδικό λογοτεχνίας και κριτικής _Νέον Πλανόδιον _(τχ. 1, χειμώνας 2014). Εξ ανάγκης θα σταχυολογήσω τις σοβαρότερες —και ιδιαιτέρως αστείες— προσθέτοντας αναφορές.

*Μια ξένη γλώσσα αρκεί*

Ο Νικόλαος Κ. Αρτεμιάδης (1917-2010) ήταν γνωστός μαθηματικός, με μεγάλη διδακτική εμπειρία σε ελληνικά και αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια. Το 2000, πρόεδρος της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών, εξέδωσε την ογκώδη Ιστορία των μαθηματικών (781 σελίδες) που, τέσσερα χρόνια μετά, μεταφράστηκε στα αγγλικά. Ωστόσο το 2005 ο Σεθ Μπρέιβερ, από το Πανεπιστήμιο της Μοντάνας, κατήγγειλε το βιβλίο ως προϊόν λογοκλοπής ανάλογης εργασίας του μαθηματικού Μόρις Κλάιν. «Ο Αρτεμιάδης δεν συνόψισε μόνο τη σκέψη του Κλάιν, δίχως να παραπέμψει σε εκείνον, την αντέγραψε αράδα προς αράδα» σημείωνε ο Μπρέιβερ. Οι εκδότες, αφού επιβεβαίωσαν την καταγγελία, απέσυραν από την κυκλοφορία το βιβλίο. Στην Ελλάδα πάντως μπορείτε ακόμα να βρείτε το βιβλίο στα ενημερωμένα βιβλιοπωλεία. Είναι έκδοση της έγκυρης Ακαδημίας Αθηνών. Ο εγκληματολόγος Γιάννης Πανούσης, της αριστερής τάσεως της ΔΗΜΑΡ (πρώην ΠΑΣΟΚ αλλά και στο παρελθόν υποψήφιος υπερνομάρχης Αθηνών–Πειραιώς του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ), έχει κατηγορηθεί ότι τα πρώτα χρόνια της πανεπιστημιακής καριέρας του οικειοποιήθηκε «την εισήγηση που έκανε ο Άγγλος καθηγητής Λώρενς Ρέιτνα στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο Σημειωτικής και Ψυχανάλυσης» του Μιλάνου το 1976, για ένα άρθρο που δημοσίευσε στο περιοδικό _Πολίτης_. Η αρχική καταγγελία δημοσιεύθηκε στην _Αυγή_, ο ιδεολογικά συγγενής _Πολίτης _ωστόσο, διά του εκδότη Άγγελου Ελεφάντη, παραδέχθηκε με δύο χρόνια καθυστέρηση ότι υπήρξε «πρωτότυπο απ’ όπου ο κ. Πανούσης έχει “δανειστεί” το μεγαλύτερο και σοβαρότερο μέρος του άρθρου του» (βλ. _Τα Νέα_, 15/5/1992). Ο καθηγητής σε απάντησή του ισχυρίστηκε ότι σε ανάτυπο του ίδιου άρθρου που κυκλοφόρησε ιδίοις αυτού αναλώμασι παρέπεμπε έξι φορές στον Ρέιτνα.

Σύμφωνα με την έρευνα της Μικέλας Χαρτουλάρη για _Τα Νέα_ (15/5/1992), στο φύλλο της εφημερίδας _Ελευθεροτυπία _της 22/2/1989 ο κριτικός Δημοσθένης Κούρτοβικ «κατήγγειλε [...] τον δημοσιογραφικό αστέρα Στέλιο Κούλογλου ότι το βιβλίο του _Έγκλημα στο Προεδρικό Μέγαρο_ (Νέα Σύνορα) αποτελεί «πιστή αντιγραφή, κεφάλαιο προς κεφάλαιο, σκηνή προς σκηνή» του βιβλίου _Φόνος στην Κεντρική Επιτροπή_ του διάσημου Ισπανού συγγραφέα Μανουέλ Βάθκεθ Μονταλμπάν, το οποίο [...] είχε κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά (Μέδουσα) μόλις ενάμιση χρόνο πριν». Ο κατηγορηθείς δεν απάντησε ποτέ, ενώ το βιβλίο συνεχίζει να κυκλοφορεί σε νεότερη έκδοση. Αρκετά χρόνια αργότερα, ο ίδιος δημοσιογράφος εξέδωσε σε έναν τόμο υλικό από συνεντεύξεις ιστορικών προσώπων της Αριστεράς για την εκπομπή του «Ρεπορτάζ χωρίς σύνορα» (_Μαρτυρίες για τον Εμφύλιο και την ελληνική Αριστερά_, Εστία, 2005). Δύο δημοσιογράφοι που είχαν δουλέψει εκεί, η Ζαννίνα Βώβου και η Μαρίλια Παπαθανασίου, έστειλαν εξώδικο στον οίκο, με το επιχείρημα ότι σχεδόν τις μισές συνεντεύξεις τις είχαν λάβει αυτές, αλλά δεν υπήρχε πουθενά αναφορά στη συμβολή τους. Ο οίκος αποδέχθηκε την αιτίασή τους και πρόσθεσε με αυτοκόλλητο τα ονόματά τους στο στοκ του βιβλίου.

*Ο μεταμοντερνισμός που δανείζεται*

Ο ποιητής Χάρης Βλαβιανός έχει κατηγορηθεί επωνύμως όχι μόνο μία φορά στο παρελθόν για ιδιοποίηση ξένων στίχων είτε και ποιητικών αποφθεγμάτων. Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές του _Νέου Πλανόδιου_, «ο όγκος των ποιητικών “δανείων” του Βλαβιανού είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλος. Στην πρόσφατη συγκεντρωτική έκδοση τεσσάρων από τις συλλογές του [...] πολλά ποιήματα που ο Βλαβιανός στις πρώτες αυτοτελείς εκδόσεις των συλλογών παρουσίαζε ως δικές του πρωτότυπες συνθέσεις (ή παροδηγούσε τον αναγνώστη να τα εκλάβει ως τέτοιες) πλέον αποδίδονται ρητώς ή εμμέσως στους αρχικούς τους δημιουργούς. Ανάμεσά τους ποιήματα των Σίμιτς, Άσμπερυ, Φέντον, Ζαμπές, Στήβενς, Μπάχμαν, [...] έργα της Κάρσον [...] και του Λόνγκλεϋ [...] και άλλων». Η πιο πολυσυζητημένη τέτοιου τύπου καταγγελία έχει δημοσιευθεί στο _Βήμα_ (3/1/2008), στη στήλη των επιστολών. Ο καταγγέλλων, Παύλος Θεοδωρόπουλος, επισημαίνει ότι στο βιβλίο του Βλαβιανού _Ποιον αφορά η ποίηση; Σκέψεις για μια τέχνη περιττή_ (Πόλις, 2007, αλλά πλέον δεν υπάρχει στην αγορά), ένα απόσπασμα ήταν μετάφραση «από το πολύ γνωστό δοκίμιο _Can poetry matter? _του Αμερικανού ποιητή Ντέινα Τζόια». Ο Βλαβιανός, με επιστολή που δημοσιεύθηκε στην εφημερίδα (8/1/2008), παραδέχθηκε ότι τα πράγματα είχαν γίνει ακριβώς έτσι και δικαιολογήθηκε πως, όταν αντέγραφε το απόσπασμα στις σημειώσεις του, αμέλησε να γράψει το όνομα του Τζόια, με αποτέλεσμα, όταν αργότερα το ενέταξε στο βιβλίο, να το περάσει για δικό του. Επικαλείται πάντως τη ρήση του Γέιτς «είμαστε όλοι αναγκασμένοι να αντιγράφουμε αντίγραφα».

Με την παραπάνω άποψη του Γέιτς φαίνεται ότι συμφωνεί και ο καθηγητής Νάσος Βαγενάς (που επίσης έχει κατηγορηθεί από τον εκλιπόντα Αργύρη Χιόνη ότι οικειοποιήθηκε ποιήματα του Οκτάβιο Πας ή του Μπόρχες, βλ. _Νέο Πλανόδιον_, τχ. 2, καλοκαίρι 2014). Ποιητής αλλά και μεταφραστής ο ίδιος, έχει υποστηρίξει ότι αφού «το στοιχείο των σημαινομένων ενός ποιήματος από μόνο του δεν είναι ποιητικό [...], η ιδιοποίησή του από έναν άλλο ποιητικό λόγο δεν αποτελεί κλοπή». Στο χαλαρό αυτό κριτήριο ο ίδιος εντάσσει μόνο την ποίηση, ενώ δεν το επεκτείνει και σε όλη την υπόλοιπη παραγωγή πνευματικών προϊόντων. Έτσι στο _Βήμα _της 30ής Σεπτεμβρίου 1990 είχε στολίσει τον Μιχάλη Νικολιδάκη, το βιβλίο του οποίου _Νεοελληνικά: επισκόπηση νεοελληνικής λογοτεχνίας: εισαγωγή στην παιδική λογοτεχνία_ ήταν συρραφή κειμένων άλλων, του Έλιοτ και του Παπανούτσου, του Δουκάτου ή του Γεωργίου Θέμελη. Ο Βαγενάς εγκαλούσε τότε επί μεταμοντερνισμώ καθηγητές όπως ο Δημήτριος Μαρκής ή ο Χριστόφορος Χαραλαμπάκης, που με εκείνο το βιβλίο προήγαγαν τον Νικολιδάκη σε επίκουρο, σχετικοποιώντας την έννοια της πρωτοτυπίας. Σήμερα έχει ο ίδιος προσχωρήσει στους μεταμοντέρνους.

Η Φωτεινή Τομαή, εμπειρογνώμων πρεσβευτής σύμβουλος Α΄, προϊσταμένη του Ιστορικού Αρχείου του Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών, και στις τελευταίες ευρωεκλογές υποψήφια με το ψηφοδέλτιο της ΝΔ, κατηγορήθηκε από τη συγγραφέα Ελένη Κεφαλοπούλου και τον σκηνοθέτη Άρη Φωτιάδη ότι «δανείστηκε» αυτούσιο υλικό από δική τους δουλειά για το βιβλίο της _Αληθινές ιστορίες 1,2,3,.. 11 ολυμπιονικών_ (Παπαζήση, 2004), που κυκλοφόρησε ενόψει των Ολυμπιακών της Αθήνας. Έπειτα από μακρά αναμονή, το πολυμελές Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών με την υπ’ αριθμόν 525/2013 απόφαση καταδίκασε την κυρία Τομαή για κλοπή πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων του βιβλίου και της επέβαλε να αποδώσει στους κατηγόρους της 20.000 ευρώ, καθώς και να δημοσιεύσει την απόφαση σε δύο πανελλαδικής κυκλοφορίας εφημερίδες, απόφαση που επικυρώθηκε και στο Εφετείο. Η κυρία Τομαή, μετά το πέρας της υπόθεσης, ανακοίνωσε ότι θα έκανε αίτηση αναίρεσης στον Άρειο Πάγο.

*«Τίθεται ζήτημα εξαπάτησης του κοινού»*

Όταν το εξαμηνιαίο λογοτεχνικό περιοδικό _Νέο Πλανόδιον_ έκανε θέμα τη λογοκλοπή, κανείς δεν πίστευε ότι εκόμιζε γλαύκα ες Αθήνας. Λίγο-πολύ στον κλειστό κύκλο των Γραμμάτων και του πανεπιστημίου οι περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ήταν πασίγνωστες. Ωστόσο η συζήτηση ξέφυγε από το μικρής κυκλοφορίας έντυπο για μεμυημένους και έφθασε να σχολιαστεί στο περιοδικό κριτικής βιβλίου _The Athens Review of Books_, με το οποίο ο κατηγορηθείς Χάρης ΒλαΒανός είναι συνεργάτης. Ο εκδότης Σταύρος Πετσόπουλος με προσεκτική επιστολή του υπερασπίστηκε τον Βλαβιανό, κάνοντας λόγο για ξεθυμασμένη και απαντημένη ιστορία, ενώ ο εκδότης του περιοδικού, με ένα οργίλο κείμενο, κατηγόρησε όσους ανακινούν το ζήτημα ως «παρέες κηνσορίσκων» που διεξάγουν «αυριανικού τύπου εκστρατείες». Αναζητήσαμε τον εκδότη του _Νέου Πλανοδίου_ Κώστα Κουτσουρέλη, και του ζητήσαμε να κρίνει αυτές τις απαντήσεις. Αντί απαντήσεως, μας έθεσε υπ’ όψιν επιστολή που απέστειλε στο περιοδικό, το οποίο, αν και συχνά επικαλείται το δημοκρατικό πνεύμα διαλόγου το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι προάγει, αρνήθηκε να τη δημοσιεύσει. Στο κείμενο της επιστολής αυτής μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρονται και τα εξής:

«Η περίπτωση Βλαβιανού δεν είναι προσωπική, βεντέτα δική μου και δική του. Η έρευνα στο _Νέο Πλανόδιον_ είναι ομαδική δουλειά, αφού συνέδραμαν σ’ αυτήν άλλοι τρεις συνεργάτες (Κ. Πουλής, Γ. Βαρθαλίτης, Ελ. Σταγκουράκη), ενώ τη συμπεριφορά του Βλαβιανού έχουν ψέξει δημοσίως κατά καιρούς και αρκετοί ακόμη συγγραφείς (Α. Βιστωνίτης, Ντ. Σιώτης, Π. Θεοδωρίδης, Σ. Παστάκας, Γ. Πατίλης, Β. Λαλιώτης κ.ά.). Η περίπτωση Βλαβιανού δεν είναι συνηθισμένη, μία ακόμη μες στον σωρό. Ποσοτικά, διότι τα «δάνειά» του είναι παρμένα από δεκάδες συγγραφείς και έχουν έκταση από πολλές σελίδες έως λίγες γραμμές. Ποιοτικά, διότι αφορούν πολλά είδη του λόγου (ποίηση, δοκίμιο, φιλολογική μελέτη, αφορισμό, απόφθεγμα). Χρονικά δε, τα στοιχεία δείχνουν έναν κατ’ επάγγελμα και κατά συρροή δράστη σε δημοσιεύματά του από το 1990 έως σήμερα. Η υπόθεση Βλαβιανού δεν είναι ξεθυμασμένη, «κουτσουκέλα» του παρελθόντος. Λίγα μόνο περιστατικά είναι ευρέως γνωστά και έχουν υποχρεώσει τον Βλαβιανό να απαντήσει (Ντέινα, Κάρσον). Στο _Νέο Πλανόδιον_ φέραμε στο φως και πολλά άλλα, είτε με δική μας έρευνα είτε από πηγές που σήμερα δεν είναι πλέον προσιτές.

Η περίπτωση Βαγενά διαφέρει ουσιωδώς από αυτήν του Βλαβιανού: αφορά μόνο την ποιητική λογοκλοπή. Στο πεδίο αυτό όμως είναι ακραία, αφού στην πράξη νομιμοποιεί οποιονδήποτε σφετερισμό του ξένου κόπου στο όνομα της υψηλής θεωρίας. Το θέμα της λογοκλοπής στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι τόσο θέμα ιδιοκτησιακό (κλοπή ξένων δικαιωμάτων). Είναι ζήτημα εξαπάτησης του κοινού για την πραγματική πατρότητα των κειμένων, δημιουργία μιας πλαστής συγγραφικής ταυτότητας. Και η συστηματική σιωπή του Τύπου αποτελεί είτε σκάνδαλο συγκάλυψης είτε θλιβερό δείγμα δειλίας και προληπτικής αυτολογοκρισίας».

Ο Juvenalis (55-135 μ.Χ.) ήταν Ρωμαίος σατιρικός ποιητής

_Τα Νέα_ (Σάββατο, 1 Νοεμβρίου 2014)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 4, 2014)

Στα δύο πρώτα τεύχη του Νέου Πλανόδιου τα άρθρα είναι ενδιαφέροντα. Αξίζει να διαβαστούν.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2014)

Περί αντιγραφής: τα έχω ξαναπεί, μην επαναλαμβάνω, θα πώ μόνο ότι ότι είναι φυσικό, αφού δεν μαθαίνουμε στους φοιτητές να γράφουν ή να χρησιμοποιούν τις βιβλιοθήκες, να αποκτάνε κακές συνήθειες. Από την άλλη στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει γενικά ένας φόβος ότι θα μας κατηγορήσουν για έλλειψη πρωτοτυπίας, έτσι όλοι αισθάνονται την υποχρέωση να κάνουν ότι όλα τα έβγαλαν από το μυαλό τους και να μην παραπέμπουν στις πηγές τους ή να ευχαριστούν τους βοηθούς τους. 
Και γενικά στην Ελλάδα πολλοί φέρονται σα να απειλούνται θανάσιμα από τους υφιστάμενούς τους. 

ΥΓ. Το να πάρεις την ιδέα κάποιου άλλου και να γράψεις κάτι δικό σου δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς αντιγραφή. Όλη η σύγχρονη αισθηματική λογοτεχνία π.χ. είναι αντιγραφή της Τζέην Έιρ.


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 5, 2014)

SBE said:


> Περί αντιγραφής: τα έχω ξαναπεί, μην επαναλαμβάνω, θα πώ μόνο ότι ότι είναι φυσικό, αφού δεν μαθαίνουμε στους φοιτητές να γράφουν ή να χρησιμοποιούν τις βιβλιοθήκες, να αποκτάνε κακές συνήθειες.



I beg to disagree here. Lack of education is a lame excuse that couldn't ever account for the above gentlemen's (some of the academics) plagiarism habits. The things lacking here are honesty & moral responsibility. That's where education falls short of.

In the US, plagiarism by students has already been addressed with new anti-plagiarism software tools for educators. Care to take a look? Top 10 FREE Plagiarism Detection Tools



SBE said:


> ΥΓ. Το να πάρεις την ιδέα κάποιου άλλου και να γράψεις κάτι δικό σου δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς αντιγραφή. Όλη η σύγχρονη αισθηματική λογοτεχνία π.χ. είναι αντιγραφή της Τζέην Έιρ.



That's right, I couldn't agree with you more. You can't copyright an idea; only specific original works. 
But copyrights expire too after 50-70 years. If the author has been dead more than 70 years , the work is in the public domain in most, but not all, countries. That includes Charlotte Brontë in your example.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2014)

Εμένα που είμαι κουτσομπόλης (θέλω να πω, μ' αρέσει να ακούω κουτσομπολιά, όχι να διαδίδω, μην ανησυχείτε!) μ' άρεσε το κείμενο --κάπου είχα πετύχει πρόσφατα την περίπτωση Βλαβιανού παρεμπιπτόντως. Θα κάνω όμως και μια αναμενόμενη γκρίνια: βρίσκω εντελώς άκυρη την αναφορά σε μνημόνια και αντιμνημονιακές ρητορικές στην πρώτη παράγραφο. Πρώτον, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι σχέση έχει με το ζήτημα, εκτός αν υπονοεί ότι μόνο οι «αντιμνημονιακοί» (κατηγορία που όπως άλλωστε έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει δεν έχει νόημα) αντιγράφουν, πράγμα καταφανώς ψευδές. Δεύτερον, αν υπονοεί ότι αυτά μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται, ενώ αν γίνουμε Γερμανία π.χ. θα εκλείψουν, ε, πάλι λάθος κάνει (παραδείγματα από επιστήμη και λογοτεχνία)...


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2014)

Α να, αυτό είχε πέσει στο μάτι μου, το βρήκα: http://neoplanodion.gr/category/φάκελος-λογοκλοπή/
(Κόλαση! Χαμός γίνεται... σε σημείο που καταντά πια μικρόψυχο σε κάποια σημεία, μου φαίνεται.)


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2014)

...
*Η Άλωσις του Αδώνιδος*

βλ. επίσης: 
Η πλαστογραφία και η φιλολογική απάτη του Άδωνη
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/oxisouris/#comment-94422 και σχόλια στο http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2014/12/20/meze-147/


----------



## Earion (Dec 22, 2014)

*Varangian = Βάραγγος (όχι *Βαράγγιος)*

Varangian (αγγλ.) = Βάραγγος (όχι *Βαράγγιος)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2014)

Μολονότι στην εργογραφία του Τζον Μέισον Νιλ στη γουικιπίντια δεν αναφέρεται το βιβλίο του _Theodora Phranza_, υπάρχει η σχετική αναφορά στη σελ. 325 της βιογραφίας του: _John Mason Neale; a memoir_ (1906), με την ένδειξη ότι πρόκειται για ανατύπωση από το _Churchman's Companion_, 1853-54. (Εδώ, αρχίζει στο τεύχος Ιουλίου, _χωρίς αναφορά στον συγγραφέα_.) Η σχετική αναφορά, δηλ. ότι πρόκειται για ανατύπωση από «κάποιο περιοδικό» υπάρχει και στο προοίμιο της πρώτης, αγγλικής έκδοσης --εδώ, ανατύπωση στην Αμαζόνα-- αλλά όχι και της ψηφιακής, αμερικανικής, του 20ου αιώνα.

Εδώ, άρθρο στο jstor για το βιβλίο του Νιλ και τη γενικότερη σημασία του.


----------



## nickel (Dec 22, 2014)

http://imageshack.com/a/img911/3302/pK4FG0.jpg

Στην πρώτη σελίδα και των δύο πρώτων εκδόσεων της ελληνικής μετάφρασης του έργου (1860, 1879) είναι φανερό ποιος ήταν ο συγγραφέας και ποιος ο μεταφραστής.

Αν ο κ. Γεωργιάδης χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη μετάφραση, μπορεί να το δει κανείς εύκολα κάνοντας μια γρήγορη αντιπαραβολή. Αν είχε στα χέρια του αυτές τις εκδόσεις με τα στοιχεία του συγγραφέα και του μεταφραστή και τα απέκρυψε, θα πρέπει να εξηγήσει τους λόγους για την αποσιώπηση. Αλλά για να έχω προσωπική άποψη θα πρέπει να πάρω στα χέρια μου τη μετάφραση του κύριου Γεωργιάδη (έχω ήδη το πρωτότυπο και τη μετάφραση του Παρμενίδη). Ε, δεν με ενθουσιάζει η ιδέα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 22, 2014)

Earion said:


> Varangian (αγγλ.) = Βάραγγος (όχι *Βαράγγιος)



Βαράγγιοι ή Βαράγιοι ή Βαράγγοι, καλούμενοι ούτω διαφοροτρόπως (η αρχική σημασία του ονόματος σήμαινε Πειρατάς) ήσαν οι Νορμανδοί τυχοδιώκται, οίτινες βαθμηδόν προυβιβάσθησαν, εις την τάξιν των Σωματοφυλάκων του Βυζαντινού αυτοκράτορος. (Σημείωση (α) στη σελ. 9 του βιβλίου, στη μετάφραση του Παρμενίδη, έκδοση 1879 στη Σμύρνη).


----------



## sarant (Dec 23, 2014)

Βαράγγιοι μεταφράζει ο Παρμενίδης, αλλά στα βυζαντινά χρόνια ο τύπος ήταν "Βάραγγοι" (στο μικρό TLG δεν βρίσκω Βαράγγιους) και αυτόν τον τύπο χρησιμοποιούμε στις μέρες μας. Το θεωρώ μαργαριτάρι για τον Άδωνη.


----------

